# Somerville here we go again



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

On a fast rise and up 4 inches since this morn (was 10' above normal)and all the heavy rains are on the watershed. Some reports are 9 to 11" downpour and Hwy 36 N of Brenham was closed. We may be seeing another 2015 closure for the summer.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Poor guys out there can't get a break

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Came up 5.3 in past 12 hrs, I had a guesstimated 17" of rain and will certainly break the level of last year. and lots, lots of minor damage as I'm waiting on daylite.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks like it has risen about 6.5 FEET in less than 24 hours. Yes, that is FEET, not inches.


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

sux for the businesses in Somerville , wish them the best


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any pictures they can share?


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I was just reading the page for the dam - all ramps closed along with the spillway road. Currently 18.18' high.

What height is the spillway?

http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

texwake said:


> Does anyone have any pictures they can share?


There is a webcam (located at Lake Somerville Marina) on this page:

http://texasriverdata.com/lake-somerville/

Also, the marina has some recent pics posted on their website:

http://www.lakesomervillemarina.com/


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Billygoat said:


> I was just reading the page for the dam - all ramps closed along with the spillway road. Currently 18.18' high.
> 
> What height is the spillway?
> 
> http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/


 Last year it just reached the 259.6 or so but in 1990 it washed tens of thousand fish over and were trapped to rot. TPW/Corp wouldn't let local bass club net and release so they rotted. I'm affraid we'll see the same in a few days (I have pics). I recorded 22" last nite just S of lake and pouring down again.


----------



## G00SE (Apr 5, 2016)

these were in town yesterday...


----------



## G00SE (Apr 5, 2016)

This was Park Rd 4 on my way home yesterday. Thats the turn onto Lakeview Dr in the pictures. Be careful out there folks. There are washouts all over...
Here's a link to some video of our ride home


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

If I remember correctly the lake spillway is at 258.00'. Which is 20' above normal.


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

I think that the spillway height is 258.0'. That is 20' above normal


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

258.12


----------



## TxDispatcher (Nov 29, 2011)

Last I know of, we had received 26" in between Brenham and Bellville. Mill Creek was higher than the neighbor who has lived here his entire 50+ years has ever seen it. It actually got up into his old house that they use for large family gatherings (thanksgiving, Christmas, etc) as a dining area/game room. Simply unbelievable amount of water flowing through our property. I sure hope the dams all hold and aren't damaged


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures they could share? I'd like to go check it out myself, but it's a 1.5-2 hr drive, a little far for just sightseeing.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Billygoat said:


> Does anyone have any pictures they could share? I'd like to go check it out myself, but it's a 1.5-2 hr drive, a little far for just sightseeing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk



















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Big Creek marina, it's risen even higher than when these pics where taken 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pistol-Pete (Apr 13, 2015)

We just can't get a break. Day after day and more rain. Going to forget how to fish before long. Worst weather that I can remember. I think that this is only the third time in the history of Lake Somerville that it has had this much water. And they have the dam closed because of the Brazos flooding down stream. But the spillway is still flowing.


----------

